# Blindfold 3x3 help



## Joel Banks (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi, I've been using the blind solving walk through on cubefreak.com. I am working on learning blindfold method. I would like someone to make sure I understand the first step. It sounds like to orient the edges, you would need to flip the ones that would require to be moved to their correct spot using an quarter turn on F or B. Is that right? Also if there is a better site or video please let me know.


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 27, 2016)

Joel Banks said:


> Hi, I've been using the blind solving walk through on cubefreak.com. I am working on learning blindfold method. I would like someone to make sure I understand the first step. It sounds like to orient the edges, you would need to flip the ones that would require to be moved to their correct spot using an quarter turn on F or B. Is that right? Also if there is a better site or video please let me know.


The website doesn't seem to be working for me, but I can only assume that the method is an 'orient permute' method. These aren't normally the best methods out there, due to the large number of moves during execution, so I'd strongly recommend Noah Arthur's 3x3 blindfolded tutorial on cubing world. It teaches M2, quite a basic method, and Old Pochmann corners, which is undoubtedly the best corner method for beginners. M2 can get you very fast times (sub 1 minute if you practice enough), but if you aren't looking for speed, I would recommend Old Pochmann edges and corners, taught by Zane Carney in his tutorial. 
M2 + OP:





OP + OP:


----------



## Joel Banks (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks I will check these out. By the way it was a 3 cycle method. If you want to try the link to the site it is

http://cubefreak.net/bld/3op_guide.php


----------



## oneshot (Apr 29, 2016)

Is there a specific reason you're starting by learning 3 style first? I would suggest learning OP/OP or OP/M2, just so you get a feeling of what's supposed to happen. Just my $.02


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 29, 2016)

It's not even 3-style, it's 3OP. You're much better off following the guides hssandwich posted. 3OP is outdated and few people learn or use that now.


----------



## Joel Banks (Apr 29, 2016)

Actually I was having a really hard time and started learning OP


----------

